# Cutting zoysia too short, or just spreading?



## ox1574 (Mar 18, 2019)

This is the first year I am going lower with my Zoysia. I "scalped" 2 months ago and have been around the 1-1.5" mark since. See the pictures below first green one is right next to the spot of the 2nd, 3rd pic. I have several spots like this around the yard. Am I mowing too low, or is this just the Zoysia growing and spreading out in thin areas? These are all in the back yard, but the last pic is in the front where I see the same thing going on.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

It looks like you could use a good topdressing . It is spreading, You are not too low.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

You are not too low. The brown stuff you are seeing is a result of not being low enough.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

What Greendoc and turftamer said, you are not too low. You're just seeing post/pre season die off.


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

Would you guys say he needs to cut lower?


----------



## ox1574 (Mar 18, 2019)

I do think I need to go lower, but I need to get a reel mower first. Been trying to find a good mower for months and just hasn't worked out yet.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ox1574 said:


> I do think I need to go lower, but I need to get a reel mower first. Been trying to find a good mower for months and just hasn't worked out yet.


Are you as low as the Honda will go? Is it a matter of the yard being uneven? It looks pretty level in the photos. Of course looks can be deceiving if you are keeping the grass a little high.


----------



## ox1574 (Mar 18, 2019)

Yes I'm as low as the Honda will go because the last hole has my checkmate striper attached.


----------

